
Responsive website design cheat sheet part 1: what widths should I design for? - scholia
http://www.zingdesign.com/responsive-website-design-cheatsheet1/
======
digitalclubb
Unfortunately I would disagree with this. Break points shouldn't be device
specific. They should be as the name suggests, where the design breaks.

~~~
Already__Taken
Boom exactly, If you're thinking you need device specificity don't you really
mean you need to be say; feature detecting for touch and increasing UI control
size for that feature.

Detect zoom levels instead of getting the device and checking its resolution
scaling.

We need to address the image scaling problems with a proper specification so
unfortunately we're stuck with work arounds and guessing image size for that.

------
alcuadrado
I don't get how a design blog has that fixed-position white logo that is
impossible to read once you scroll to the content.

~~~
shanelja
Sounds like a cross browser issue, the fixed bar has a red background for me,
Chrome, W8.

